# Question on billing fractional flow reserve/pressure wire



## pscanish (Jun 23, 2009)

Have a question on billing ffr.  When cardiologist inserts wire to measure pressure in coronary artery.  Not sure what cpt code is applicable.  Also was told that could bill procedure for each vessel.. ???:d


----------



## deeva456 (Jun 25, 2009)

The add-on codes to use for pressure wire or coronary flow reserve are:
 93571-26 - initial vessel 
93572-26 for each additional vessel.  


hope this helps!


----------



## pscanish (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks for input.


----------

